# I'm on the Hunt For This Short Arc!



## BVH (Dec 26, 2017)

Please help me find this light or another one for sale. Problem is, I only know what I remember from the ad maybe 6-7 years ago and it indicated it was an ORC 2000 Watt Short Arc light and MAY be used on the C130 Spectre.


----------



## BVH (Apr 16, 2020)

Might as well recycle this thread too. Still looking for one.


----------



## BVH (Sep 25, 2020)

Another bump


----------

